# Which is better?



## benpun (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I decided to go to Australia for studying Nutrition.
I may want to know which University below is better in Australian's thought.
1. University of Canberra
2. University of Wollongong
3. Flinders University

Anyone can help me please?
Thank u very much!!!


----------



## reilic (Sep 9, 2013)

Can't give you much info re Wollongong and Flinders, but with University of Canberra, it works quite closely with the Australian Institute of Sports (AIS) with its program on nutrition. Might be worth looking into as an option.


----------



## benpun (Oct 13, 2013)

reilic said:


> Can't give you much info re Wollongong and Flinders, but with University of Canberra, it works quite closely with the Australian Institute of Sports (AIS) with its program on nutrition. Might be worth looking into as an option.


Thank u for answering!! How about the integrated quality??


----------



## reilic (Sep 9, 2013)

Actually I will need to take my statement back. the partnership UC and AIS have in place is to do more with "Exercise Physiology and Rehabilitation", "Sport Coaching & Exercise Science", "Sports Management". 

Sorry to have provided you with incorrect info in my previous post.


----------



## benpun (Oct 13, 2013)

oh...never mind...
just give me the integrated commend is okay enough~


----------

